# sachs dolmar 112



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

looking for the part number for the oregon bar and chain combo for my sachs dolmar 112 chainsaw. any body have it right off hand? my local store has them but does not list this specific saw on package and i know more than the people that work there. looking for the 16 inch or 18 inch, thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike D. said:


> looking for the part number for the oregon bar and chain combo for my sachs dolmar 112 chainsaw. any body have it right off hand? my local store has them but does not list this specific saw on package and i know more than the people that work there. looking for the 16 inch or 18 inch, thanks


Oregon catalog does not show a combo part # for your model saw.

For the 112, they list a 3/8" .050 & .058 gauge bar & chain availability

16" Power Match .050 Gauge bar - 160RNDK095 and would use a .050 gauge 3/8 pitch 60 center link chain.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Oregon catalog does not show a combo part # for your model saw.
> 
> For the 112, they list a 3/8" .050 & .058 gauge bar & chain availability
> 
> 16" Power Match .050 Gauge bar - 160RNDK095 and would use a .050 gauge 3/8 pitch 60 center link chain.


thanks, ill do some running today and see if i cant dig one up:thumbsup:


----------

